# Beauty of Yemen



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

*The Land of Queen Sheba (Saba) *


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

after the rain


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

edit


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

:drool: WOW!! just WOW!! yemen has really nice landscapes n architecture.. clarity of the pics makes it even better.. thanx for such wonderful pics..:cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Old Sanaa is a must see


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, do post some pics of the coast.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I love it! Is Yemen safe for tourists from 'the West'?


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

It's like out of a dream.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ Hi Wyqtor,

Please watch these two videos, Yemen the land of dreams. It is one of the few places left untouched by time.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Ramses said:


> I love it! Is Yemen safe for tourists from 'the West'?


Yemenies are generally very friendly people, it doesnt matter where you are from. We treat you with hospitality and comfort.

It is unfortunate that recently terrorist from outside have come in to the mountains area of yemen to hide. It is giving the country a bad name. One of the problem is some times Yemenies are a bit naive, they let anyone in, including these terrorists. We are simple friendly folks and these people take advantage of us because of our nature


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Lyrical beauty.

Outstanding equilibrium among landscape, dreams and architecture.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ perfectly put


----------



## julia11 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I’m new here ! I'm obsessed with science love reading about the latest stuff and addicted to my iPhone!looking to meet some like-minded people!I am also interested in traveling.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO SEE IN SSC


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Awesome pics on post #2.

I could seat for hours admiring those landscapes while smoking shisha and drinking some tea.....................that would be a dream come true.....


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ I want to do the same. i haven't been back to yemen in more then 15 years. Some times i see Yemen in dreams, from my childhood memories of the place


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

These shots are really incredible. Such beauty.


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

*SOCOTRA ISLAND*

My favorite Yemeni destination



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

